# Christmas in August - New Griddle - Qview



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 19, 2019)

Went to rural king over the weekend to get some ammo and walked down the grilling/smoking section and ran across a camp chef 4 burner griddle on clearance. I have been gunning for one of these for over a year now but could never justify the money since I already have a gas grill and use it 4-5 times a week. Anyways I know this camp chef model goes for $350 online and blackstones are running $250 on the cheap end. I have a camp chef SV24 smoker so I know their products are built with quality. Well I asked the guy how much they wanted for it. Low and behold...$199.00. Just couldn't turn it down at that price. Tossed it in the truck and here we go.







Went together fairly easy maybe 30 minutes of work. This thing weighs a ton.






It says the top is pre-seasoned but I wasn't buying that haha. Fired it up got some grapeseed oil and decided to do 5 coats on it.






After coat number 5 turned it off and let it cool down.






Initial cook decided to try out smash burgers. I have read several threads and watched some youtube videos so I was fairly comfortable doing it.

80/20 ground chuck in 4 oz balls seasoned with cracked pepper, sea salt, and garlic powder.






This thing heats up quick. It was up to 500 in a matter of 10 minutes. Threw a little veggie oil and some butter on the top and on go the burgers.






After a couple minutes I smashed them with a cast iron bacon press and wax paper. Will use gloves and a bigger piece of wax paper next time. That grease and oil spattering up on my hand didn't feel great. But hey nothing a few cold beers cant fix.






Developed a great crust so flipped them and added some deli American cheese(not the processed kraft singles haha) All in all burgers only took 5 minutes or so.






Buttered some buns and threw them on next






Threw some bacon and some onions on prior to the burgers but forgot to get any pics of that.

Plated shot with some curley fries






This burger was awesome and the flat top rocked it. It sits just perfectly so all of the grease rolls right down to the front and into the grease trap. Clean up was easy with some water and a scraper. Added another coat of oil and enjoyed the burgers. Well worth the money and I cant wait to try out a whole bunch of other things.

If anyone has any flat top recipes or suggestions I'll gladly listen. I see myself using this thing all the time. Thanks for looking!

John


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 19, 2019)

You will love that thing. I have a Blackstone 46”. Love smash burgers, have had several hibachi parties where I played Japanese chef complete with onion volcano :). I can turn out 3 dozen scrambled eggs at a time on top of a couple lbs of chorizo , onions and peppers it’s awesome


----------



## Steve H (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a griddle attachment for my stove and made smash burgers before. And it works good. But your rig there is nice! One of these days.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

Very nice Score! Congrats!
Next up should be a Ribeye Cheesesteak Party!


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 19, 2019)

Beautiful griddle at a GREAT price! The burgers look PHENOMENAL!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## xray (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice score John!!

I’ve always wanted a flat top griddle...mainly to cook breakfast and smash burgers.

In the winter, I’ll use my cast iron pans on my cheap-ass charbroil grill. But it’s a pain because of the hot/cold spots and trying to flip things like scrapple and fish without breaking.

I’m hoping to convince the wife that I need a pellet grill and griddle to replace our charcoal grill after it rusts out...again.


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 19, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> You will love that thing. I have a Blackstone 46”.



I just mentally stretched that out to 60" and had flash-backs to my days slinging hash in the mess hall at breakfast.
Martin


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice score John.  Great looking smashburgers.  Those are my go-to for burgers these days.  Big Like.

Dave


----------



## mike243 (Aug 19, 2019)

Never seen no blackstone 46" but love my 36" one lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2019)

Those burgers look fantastic!
I have that same flat top & that is one heck of a good price.
When we first got our's, we were cooking breakfast, lunch, & dinner on it.
And your right, clean up is a breeze & they are very well made!
If you like English muffins then give this recipe a try.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...de-on-a-flat-top-step-by-step-w-qview.242545/
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

Great looking burgers. Can't beat the end of the season sales.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> You will love that thing. I have a Blackstone 46”. Love smash burgers, have had several hibachi parties where I played Japanese chef complete with onion volcano :). I can turn out 3 dozen scrambled eggs at a time on top of a couple lbs of chorizo , onions and peppers it’s awesome



I am wanting to do hibachi on it next. Been sitting at work and watching youtube videos of griddle cooks...im sure my boss is thrilled lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinVolfan Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> One of these days.





Steve H said:


> I have a griddle attachment for my stove and made smash burgers before. And it works good. But your rig there is nice! One of these days.....



I would highly recommend! Start checking wal-mart and some of the other stores. Most of them are closing outdoor stuff out now to make room for holiday stuff


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Very nice Score! Congrats!
> Next up should be a Ribeye Cheesesteak Party!



Cheesesteaks are def on the menu one of these nights. Cant wait to do peppers and onions. My neighbors all seem to swing by to so hi and have a cold one when they smell the smoke rolling...when they smell the stuff coming off the griddle I don't know whats going to happen!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Beautiful griddle at a GREAT price! The burgers look PHENOMENAL!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks Creek. Couldn't beat the price! Love grilling burgers but just something about having one cooked on a flat top that makes it so good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

I like the toasted buns that's how all the burger places use to serve them.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I like the toasted buns that's how all the burger places use to serve them.
> 
> Warren


Yep,
it's how I like'em too.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice score John!!
> 
> I’ve always wanted a flat top griddle...mainly to cook breakfast and smash burgers.
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe. I've been doing the same thing with using cast iron on my gas grill. Pain in the ass. This thing cooked so quick and evenly it was amazing. First breakfast cook is coming up on Saturday morning...that is if I cant convince the family to have breakfast for dinner one night before that!

Pellet grill and a griddle sounds like a pretty good combo. Wife said since I got this she wants a new vacuum and they aren't cheap. I said we have 2 vacuums and they work just fine. She said you have 2 smokers and a gas grill before you bought that and they worked just fine. Touché...guess I'm saving for a dyson now


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice . You're gonna love that . I bought the 28 " Blackstone 2 or 3 years ago for $ 99.00 at Walmart . They make great burgers , breakfast and all sorts of stuff . 

Your burger looks fantastic . Frying up some bacon really gets them seasoned .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice score John.  Great looking smashburgers.  Those are my go-to for burgers these days.  Big Like.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. Love grilled burgers but man those smash burgers were so juicy and flavorful! Cold beer went down smooth with those!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . You're gonna love that . I bought the 28 " Blackstone 2 or 3 years ago for $ 99.00 at Walmart . They make great burgers , breakfast and all sorts of stuff .
> 
> Your burger looks fantastic . Frying up some bacon really gets them seasoned .



Bacon is good for anything.    

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Those burgers look fantastic!
> I have that same flat top & that is one heck of a good price.
> When we first got our's, we were cooking breakfast, lunch, & dinner on it.
> And your right, clean up is a breeze & they are very well made!
> ...



Thanks Al. Cool recipe on the English muffins I am going to have to give that a shot one of these days. You ever do any hibachi or fajitas on yours?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking burgers. Can't beat the end of the season sales.
> 
> Warren





HalfSmoked said:


> I like the toasted buns that's how all the burger places use to serve them.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren! I agree toasted buns are essential. And those end of the season prices are great. I use my grills and smokers year round. Word is Wal-Mart is going to knock the blackstone down to $175 within the next couple weeks


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . You're gonna love that . I bought the 28 " Blackstone 2 or 3 years ago for $ 99.00 at Walmart . They make great burgers , breakfast and all sorts of stuff .
> 
> Your burger looks fantastic . Frying up some bacon really gets them seasoned .



Thanks man. The burgers were great and hard to beat! You ever cook any hibachi or fajitas on yours? I am going to hit breakfast food in the next few days but was wanting to do some other stuff on it for dinners this week.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

I boned out and skinned some chicken thighs and cut them into chunks . I used Tropics Italian chicken sausage seasoning on them and let it sit over night . 
Next day threw the chicken on the Blackstone with green peppers and onions . 
You could go on a roll with some sauce and cheese , or we had it over garlic pasta .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I boned out and skinned some chicken thighs and cut them into chunks . I used Tropics Italian chicken sausage seasoning on them and let it sit over night .
> Next day threw the chicken on the Blackstone with green peppers and onions .
> You could go on a roll with some sauce and cheese , or we had it over garlic pasta .



Sounds great. I did some onions and bacon before I cooked these smash burgers. Those were the best smelling and tasting onions I have ever done and I'm not a huge onion guy. Saw a post last year on here where a guy filled a burlap sack full of oysters and steamed them on his blackstone.


----------



## xray (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Joe. I've been doing the same thing with using cast iron on my gas grill. Pain in the ass. This thing cooked so quick and evenly it was amazing. First breakfast cook is coming up on Saturday morning...that is if I cant convince the family to have breakfast for dinner one night before that!
> 
> Pellet grill and a griddle sounds like a pretty good combo. Wife said since I got this she wants a new vacuum and they aren't cheap. I said we have 2 vacuums and they work just fine. She said you have 2 smokers and a gas grill before you bought that and they worked just fine. Touché...guess I'm saving for a dyson now



Yeah, I’ve been in that argument before, and it’s a losing battle, lol

I’ve been called a hoarder of kitchen gadgets. But I also do 90% of the cooking. I usually tell her sarcastically “How does an artist or surgeon work without the proper tools!?” That’s when I get the eyeroll and the head shake.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Joe. I've been doing the same thing with using cast iron on my gas grill. Pain in the ass. This thing cooked so quick and evenly it was amazing. First breakfast cook is coming up on Saturday morning...that is if I cant convince the family to have breakfast for dinner one night before that!
> 
> Pellet grill and a griddle sounds like a pretty good combo. Wife said since I got this she wants a new vacuum and they aren't cheap. I said we have 2 vacuums and they work just fine. She said you have 2 smokers and a gas grill before you bought that and they worked just fine. Touché...guess I'm saving for a dyson now


Dyson's are overrated (trust me, I know).  For that money, you can buy a used Electrolux that will suck the A#$ out of a cat, and have enough to go towards a good pellet grill.


----------



## pigbark (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice pick up. i been waiting for the sales myself, hopefully i can pick one up soon..


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dyson's are overrated (trust me, I know).  For that money, you can buy a used Electrolux that will suck the A#$ out of a cat, and have enough to go towards a good pellet grill.



Wife loves the dysons. We have two of them but are older models. Don't know if I can convince her otherwise haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 20, 2019)

pigbark said:


> Nice pick up. i been waiting for the sales myself, hopefully i can pick one up soon..



If you have a rural king near you they had these camp chef's on clearance. Had a buddy check at wal-mart he said an associate told him to start checking within the next couple weeks and they might have the blackstone's for $175. Smokers are already on clearance


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wife loves the dysons. We have two of them but are older models. Don't know if I can convince her otherwise haha


Only in a dictionary does Compromise come before Marriage!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 20, 2019)

That was a heck of a score. I would have ran out of there with it like I stole it for that price. Nice.. 
Like !


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm 45 mins away so next cook I'll be the impartial judge of the cook, you sound a little bias. Looks good and I'll have to chk out our RK here in town. Enjoy


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Al. Cool recipe on the English muffins I am going to have to give that a shot one of these days. You ever do any hibachi or fajitas on yours?



Fajitas for sure!!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> That was a heck of a score. I would have ran out of there with it like I stole it for that price. Nice..
> Like !



I about did! I couldn't believe it when dude told me $199.00. Cant even barely buy a used blackstone for that!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> I'm 45 mins away so next cook I'll be the impartial judge of the cook, you sound a little bias. Looks good and I'll have to chk out our RK here in town. Enjoy



Grab some cold ones and come down anytime! Football season is less than two weeks away so there will be lots more cooking on this thing and smoking too!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Fajitas for sure!!
> Al



Fajitas, Hibachi, and Breakfast are next up on the list.

I was looking at the camp chef pizza oven attachment. I'm thinking if I remove the griddle top it would set on the grill grates and work like it would the camp stoves. Probably going to have to wait though the wife is going to divorce me if I buy anymore cooking equipment right now haha


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

Awesome Score, John!!
Now you gotta eat more, or have more guests!!
Wouldn't be right to only make two burgers on that Steel Gridiron!!
Where's the Goalposts!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I about did! I couldn't believe it when dude told me $199.00. Cant even barely buy a used blackstone for that!


When I bought my 28 blackstone they had 9 on the shelf . $ 99.00 each . Almost got 2 . On the way out I saw a 14 " WSM for $99.00 also . So I bought both for 200 bucks .


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

Excellent looking smash burgers, and great score on the griddle. At first glance I thought you seasoned it with a lite beer!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Score, John!!
> Now you gotta eat more, or have more guests!!
> Wouldn't be right to only make two burgers on that Steel Gridiron!!
> Where's the Goalposts!!!
> ...



Thanks John! This thing is a machine its going to get a lot of use! My gas grill is going to hate me lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> When I bought my 28 blackstone they had 9 on the shelf . $ 99.00 each . Almost got 2 . On the way out I saw a 14 " WSM for $99.00 also . So I bought both for 200 bucks .



That's a hell of a deal on both! Smokers are already on clearance at wal-mart and they said the blackstones here in a couple weeks so keep an eye out.

How do you store your blackstone? Do you have a hard or soft cover and do you keep it inside or outside? Been looking into all that want to make sure this thing is around for a long time!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent looking smash burgers, and great score on the griddle. At first glance I thought you seasoned it with a lite beer!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Lol I don't think the lite beer would have given me that non stick surface I was going for but they def went down cold.

I've got this thing setup in my garage at the moment and the beer fridge is only a few steps away...dangerous yet so much more convenient!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2019)

I bought the Blackstone cover . Stays on the patio under a roof .  

I used mine in the garage at first . Handy in the winter time . Doubles as a heater !


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks great!! Bet they tasted even better!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I bought the Blackstone cover . Stays on the patio under a roof .
> 
> I used mine in the garage at first . Handy in the winter time . Doubles as a heater !



They say the camp chef covers are garbage and I really don't want this thing sitting out in the weather. Mine is in the garage now but kinda limited on space out there. Thinking about getting a hard cover and a decent soft one as well see how well that keeps the weather out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> They say the camp chef covers are garbage and I really don't want this thing sitting out in the weather. Mine is in the garage now but kinda limited on space out there. Thinking about getting a hard cover and a decent soft one as well see how well that keeps the weather out.



I've got some available garage space. That is if you don't mind the short commute. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks great!! Bet they tasted even better!



Thanks man! Burgers were out of this world good. I've been eating the leftovers for lunch all week!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't know about their griddle covers, but their smoker covers has handled everything the weather could throw at it and my abusing it going on/off for three years.
It's still in one piece and no holes, but heavily sun bleached and stained.
Time to replace it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I don't about their griddle covers, but their smoker covers has handled everything the weather could throw at it and my abusing it going on/off for three years.
> It's still in one piece and no holes, but heavily sun bleached and stained.
> Time to replace it.



I too keep my SV24 outside using the camp chef cover and I have never had an issue with water getting in. Mine has been out there for about 3 1/2 years and I had to replace the cover a few months ago...was starting to dry rot and I ripped a hole in it where the handle is taking the cover off. As far as the griddle goes just nervous about water getting on that griddle top and rusting it.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> They say the camp chef covers are garbage and I really don't want this thing sitting out in the weather. Mine is in the garage now but kinda limited on space out there. Thinking about getting a hard cover and a decent soft one as well see how well that keeps the weather out.


The Black stone cover is heavy duty . It has a coating on the backside / inside . I think the key to anything left outside is to use it , or at least run it now and again . No rust on mine yet .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I've got some available garage space. That is if you don't mind the short commute.
> 
> Chris




So Helpful !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I've got some available garage space. That is if you don't mind the short commute.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris for the hospitality! I might consider it if you got a fridge full of PBR...just sayin


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> The Black stone cover is heavy duty . It has a coating on the backside / inside . I think the key to anything left outside is to use it , or at least run it now and again . No rust on mine yet .



Thanks for all the tips and suggestions. Going to order a cover today and see how it does. Supposed to rain this weekend


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 23, 2019)

Couple pics of some cooks I have done this week. Teriyaki chicken(burnt the rice) and then last nights beef and broccoli. Best beef and broccoli I have ever had. Didn't get any pics of the fried rice cooks.


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 23, 2019)

YUM!!! Looks awesome for sure!!!


----------



## pigbark (Aug 23, 2019)

yea I need a griddle.. looks good.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 23, 2019)

pigbark said:


> yea I need a griddle.. looks good.



Man its worth the price. This thing is a machine! I noted a couple times but an associate at walmart told a buddy of mine blackstones are supposed to go down to $175 here soon


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man its worth the price. This thing is a machine! I noted a couple times but an associate at walmart told a buddy of mine blackstones are supposed to go down to $175 here soon


Dangit John.  You're about to make me change my name to 6GRILLZ!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2019)

Gotta love new toys!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> They say the camp chef covers are garbage and I really don't want this thing sitting out in the weather. Mine is in the garage now but kinda limited on space out there. Thinking about getting a hard cover and a decent soft one as well see how well that keeps the weather out.


 Could maybe check Cover Mates, they make all different types of covers. We bought one for our gas grill, very good quality. Might get lucky ???


----------

